# [RISOLTO] CUPS non stampa:"pstoraster failed"

## nearthesoul

Ho cercato molto su internet nonché su questo forum ma ancora non ho risolto. Fino a pochi giorni fa tutto funzionava alla meraviglia. Il non funzionamento si è verificato dopo alcuni aggiornamenti (kde-4.4.4, cambio di profilo e, forse, altro che non ricordo  :Sad:  )

Questi sono, credo, i pacchetti responsabili del problema 

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="it -de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB                                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1  USE="X cairo cups djvu -bindist -gtk -jpeg2k" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1  USE="X hpcups libnotify qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -minimal -parport -policykit -scanner -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 0 kB

```

Queste sono le ultime righe del file /var/log/cups/error-log

```
E [15/Jun/2010:11:07:01 +0200] PID 29513 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster) stopped with status 1!

I [15/Jun/2010:11:07:01 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [15/Jun/2010:11:07:01 +0200] PID 29514 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups) stopped with status 1!

I [15/Jun/2010:11:07:01 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [15/Jun/2010:11:07:01 +0200] [Job 355] Job stopped due to filter errors.

I [15/Jun/2010:11:07:01 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [15/Jun/2010:11:07:01 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [15/Jun/2010:11:07:03 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=29519)

```

Grazie a chiunque vorrà aiutarmi.

PS La stampante è una HP Deskjet 5550Last edited by nearthesoul on Wed Jun 16, 2010 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

hai già provato ad aggiungere la useflag hpijs ?

se l'aggiornamento è stato consistente (puoi usare genlop per ricostruire i passaggi compiuti), hai provato a lanciare un revdep-rebuild?

----------

## nearthesoul

Ho seguito il tuo consiglio eseguendo il comando:

```
USE="hpijs" emerge -Du --newuse world
```

Purtroppo il problema persiste (nonostante avessi fatto anche vari revdep-rebuild) ma ora il messaggio di errore è "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"!

Questo è il nuovo log di cups:

```

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:34 +0200] [Job 358] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5301)

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:34 +0200] [Job 358] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5302)

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:34 +0200] [Job 358] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 5303)

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:34 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:36 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5314)

E [15/Jun/2010:14:27:44 +0200] PID 5302 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:44 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [15/Jun/2010:14:27:44 +0200] [Job 358] Job stopped due to filter errors.

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:44 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:44 +0200] Saving subscriptions.conf...

I [15/Jun/2010:14:27:46 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=5315)

```

La cosa strana è che la stampante non solo è riconosciuta ma riesco anche ad effettuare l'allineamento delle cartucce da hp-systray! 

PS Non so usare genlop  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *nearthesoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS Non so usare genlop 

 

```

 eix genlop

failed to source '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf'

[I] app-portage/genlop

...

```

ai tuoi scopi, lo uso così:

```

cloc3@aspi2 ~ $ genlop -l hplip|tail -n 5

     Thu May 13 02:24:19 2010 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.28.3

     Thu May 13 02:25:11 2010 >>> net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.28.1

     Thu May 13 06:16:05 2010 >>> sys-fs/udev-154

     Thu May 13 06:17:33 2010 >>> app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.1.8-r1

```

il man per gli altri usi.

tornando al tuo problema, sembra comunque che la use flag abbia giovato (non era ovvio).

d'altra parte, sei in buona compagnia  :Crying or Very sad:  .

prova anche a fare un backup della cartella /etc/cups e ricrearla.

magari ti trova  in automatico un ppd migliore del precedente.

----------

## nearthesoul

Grazie per i consigli ma purtroppo non sono riuscito a risolvere

----------

## nearthesoul

Con un upgrade a cups-1.4.3 ho risolto ogni problema! Questi sono i programmi e le useflag che attualmente uso:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.4.3  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap pam perl png python ssl tiff usb -debug -gnutls -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd" LINGUAS="it -da -de -es -eu -fi -fr -id -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1  USE="X cairo cups djvu -bindist -gtk -jpeg2k" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1  USE="X hpcups libnotify qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -minimal -parport -policykit -scanner -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 0 kB

```

A quano pare la useflag hpijs non è essenziale ed il problema stava soltanto nella versione precedente che usavo.

----------

## nearthesoul

Rettifico: il solo upgrade di cups non risolve tutti i problemi. Si deve fare un upgrade anche di hplip (con conseguente upgrade di ghostscript-glp). Attualmente ho questi versioni dei suddetti programmi:

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.4.3  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap pam perl png python ssl tiff usb -debug -gnutls -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd" LINGUAS="it -da -de -es -eu -fi -fr -id -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r4  USE="X cairo cups djvu -bindist -gtk -jpeg2k" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.10.5  USE="X hpcups libnotify qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -minimal -parport -policykit -scanner -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 0 kB

```

Allo stato attuale tutto sembra tornato funzionante.

----------

